# [ WTS ] Penn 711 Greenie



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Used but in fair condition.

Pics upon request. Looking to clear out some gear in the next week or two- this one has been sitting around unused for over a year. 

$35 local / $40 shipped. Pics upon request. Located in Asheville, NC.

-Mike


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Would you be able to send pics to 301 515 7205?

If it in good shape I will purchase. Thanks.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Animalbarrie,

Sorry just saw this.

Tried to send pics but my phone says that the number provided is a landline.

Can you PM me your cell so that I can send pics?

-Mike


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Its 514 not 515


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

mbrajer said:


> Animalbarrie,
> 
> Sorry just saw this.
> 
> ...


Sorry - yes my number is 301 514 7205


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Sold pending payment for $40 shipped to animalbarrie.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

mbrajer said:


> Sold pending payment for $40 shipped to animalbarrie.
> 
> -Mike


Correction: Sold to Cervus.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

mbrajer said:


> Correction: Sold to Cervus.
> 
> -Mike


Payment cleared and shipped! Thanks P&S!

-Mike


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I never saw Cervius reply to this


----------



## Cervus (Feb 5, 2018)

1BadF350 said:


> I never saw Cervius reply to this


I sent a PM on 11 Feb.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Cervus said:


> I sent a PM on 11 Feb.


Please review the rules for buyers.


----------



## Cervus (Feb 5, 2018)

Jollymon said:


> Cervus said:
> 
> 
> > I sent a PM on 11 Feb.
> ...


I apologize for not reading the rules before now. I honestly didn't realize transactions via PM were forbidden. I do now.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I bet they never break the speed limit either....


----------



## Myrtleman (Feb 20, 2017)

Moderator should have cancelled sale as being illegal by using pm


----------



## Cervus (Feb 5, 2018)

Myrtleman said:


> Moderator should have cancelled sale as being illegal by using pm


Duplicate post.


----------



## Cervus (Feb 5, 2018)

Myrtleman said:


> Moderator should have cancelled sale as being illegal by using pm


It's a $40 reel. Get a life.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Cervus said:


> It's a $40 reel. Get a life.


You did the appropriate thing and apologized when it was brought to you attention , Now your aware so don't let it get to you , besides he's a Yankee


----------



## Cervus (Feb 5, 2018)

Jollymon said:


> besides he's a Yankee


LOL. I noticed that just now. Figures.


----------

